# First Q-view for the board



## 13spicerub (Sep 25, 2007)

decided to do 2 fattys this past weekend. never did them before so i didn't stuff them with anything (tho i will next time now that i know the flavor)

got 1 pork sasage and ground turkey. it was right next to the sausage, so i figured i'd give it a shot




the soon to be infamous 13 spice rub. For the turkey I added a 14th spice. Bell Seasoning. Stole the idea from my mom who put it ground turkey for her thanksgiving turkey stuffing. Gives it a pork sausage flavor.



the temp was looking nice



To the bbq...





good TBS? 


the cardinal sin...peaking





fresh off the grill 



the pork (good smoke ring?)


the turkey 





Definitely a good experiment. The pork tasted better than the turkey. The turkey was drier but still flavorful. I'm definitely adding cheese (maybe colby jack?) and my own moping sauce to it next time.


comments, suggestions, advice are welcome


----------



## mossymo (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice Q view and excellent smoke ring !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## placebo (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I have recently been adding roasted garlic to my fatty's, the flavor combo is supurb!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking Fatty's you have there.


----------



## meowey (Sep 25, 2007)

Great q-view of the whole process!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Crap..I gotta get a good camera.
Beautiful...just beautiful.  I fancy I can smellit from here...ooops..that's DINNER...GOTTA RUN!!   ;{)


----------



## jts70 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## vlap (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice. Any hints as to what is in that soon to be famous rub ;)


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice Smoke... My Turkey Log had the same issue, Dry but had great flavor.
I mixed it into some tomato sauce and used on some pasta.. That was great meat sauce..
The next one I do I will wrap it in thick slice bacon.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 25, 2007)

Great Grub!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking Fatties, well worth the time when it comes to eating. I am a spice lover and have a 12 spice rub that I use for most but not all meat applications. I'll show you mine... if you show me yours.

Jalapeno Chipotle/Ancho/Chimayo Rub:
2 parts kosher salt
 1 1/2 parts packed brown sugar
1 part fresh ground peppercorns(green, black, and white)
1 part garlic powder
1 part onion powder
1/2 part fresh ground corriander seeds
1/2 part fresh ground cumin seeds
1 part red Jalapeno Chipotle powder
1 part Ancho chile powder
1 part Chimayo hot chile powder
1/2 part Mexican oregano
2 parts Smoked Spanish paprika
It's very spicy but does calm down in the smoking process. I have used it on Chicken, pork, beef, omelettes, dips, nachos, and certain fish.


----------



## vlap (Sep 25, 2007)

On the brown sugar is that supposed to be 1/12 or 1 1/2?


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

Excellent Q-view ... just need to put more in that smoker dude!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, it should read 1 1/2 part packed brown sugar. I have edited the original. Thanks for the watchful eye.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 25, 2007)

Both fatties looke excellent. Nice bark and smoke rings. I use ground turkey  A LOT as I'm not allowed to eat beef. The ground turkey is very lean (7%fat) so it helps to add things to add moisture.
When I use it to make a meatloaf I also add ground chicken as that has a higher fat content, ketchup and egg. 
I recently made a "lower fat" fatty where I combined the ground turkey and the 50% reduced fat JD sausage and then rerolled it. I stuffed it with low fat cheeses and some sauteed apple and onion. It was full of flavor and the aadditional fat from the sausage helped moisten the ground turkey.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Try mixing some of the pork in the turkey. It should make it more moist.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice looking fattys 13spice. 

I have to admit I haven't tried ground turkey yet. I keep chickening out (no pun intended) every time I get started and just throw the whole turkey in the smoker or make  smoked turkey roll for lunchmeat.  I like the look of it in your fatty though. I don't think I've ever noticed it in packages like that though. Maybe I need to look?

Enjoy!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 25, 2007)

waiting to see more   they look great
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## 13spicerub (Sep 26, 2007)

looks good, you got the right idea. Its all about proportion, equal flavor of all ingredients, nothing too overpowering.  i can't divuldge it yet, i may at some point in the future.  I'll tell you that they are all basic ingredients, nothing special/high-priced/hard-to-find. It took a while to blend the flavors correctly, but it was fun eating the mistakes.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 26, 2007)

Debi:

I found it just recently myself, it was right next to the JD sausage.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 26, 2007)

Great looking fattys 13spicerub, man o man you have the pics set up right ...I could smell those right out of the screen


----------

